# How to Reboot my "new" phone



## FrizzyHair6 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got this phone from a Chinese website and its so called the HTC EVO 4G+ or as my computer calls it MT65xxx. Well it said it was an android phone that is why i brought it but instead of having an android market i have this thing called AnZhi and its all in Chinese and i can't understand a thing i was hoping someone can teach me to take AnZhi off and put Android market in


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moving this thread to the Android Forum for better results.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That may be a 3rd party app the buy different apps.

Please try to restore the phone to see if that brings back the Google Play store.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Junior777 said:


> You can find the Google Play Store APK all over the net.
> 
> Download: Latest Google Play Store v3.7.13
> 
> The issue might come in that you have to use something like Root Explorer to push it to the device and give it proper permissions though.


You can try what I suggested in another thread. But since this phone is from over seas, the version of Android installed most likely is for that market and is not made for use elsewhere. Which is why it has that market on there and not the Android Play Store.

Most likely you will have to Root it and install a custom ROM on there to get something more localized for yourself.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Either that or do a factory reset in English, I'm not sure how in a HTC but on a Samsung I can change the Android os to whatever country I want to and be stock factory, or rooted. Let me do some research and see what I can find out from a few friends of mine that can put windows 7 on a television set


----------

